# What screen size for my theater?



## whtreslr (Dec 20, 2011)

I'm getting ready to begin working on the home theater in my basement. The length of the room is 22 feet. I need a three-foot wide walkway behind the seating risers, so the actual usable length of the room is 19 feet. I plan to have two rows of seats.

Would the seating be far enough back that I could have a 120-inch screen?

If not, what would be the largest screen you would suggest?

Thanks for any help you can give me. I love this forum.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The issue is that if you have the back row say 3' from the rear, and you don't want a TON of space between rows, that puts the front row closer to the middle of the length than you'd like to have it.

Personally, I sit about 9' from a 100" screen and it's fine - could be a tad bigger.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am currently in the middle of my build as well and, TBH, I initially was trying to determine a screen size. Bryan did a wonderful job pointing out the acoustical pitfalls behind where I was planning for seating (1st page of my build thread in my sig). 

After poring through more build threads, I came to the conclusion that a better way to determine my screen size would be to plan the room for a good accoustical response (i.e. seating), and once I have the projector mounted, shoot to a white sheet or blank wall for a while. Adjust the screen size using the projector to get a feel for what size we liked best for our arrangement and then finalize the screen size.

Just a thought.....


----------



## whtreslr (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. The idea of setting up to see how different size images works is a good one. That's what I'll do. I was thinking I might need to go with a 100" or 110", but wasn't sure. Thanks again.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

No problem at all - glad to pass on what everyone else here has taught me! :bigsmile:


----------

